# Photo Booth video recorder glitch



## mfran028 (Apr 10, 2010)

so I have a 13" macbook (MAC OS X 10.5.8) and my photo booth keeps acting weird on me. sometimes the videos are silent and there is no way to tell if it will be until you stop recording. Also, the main problem i have is that it tells me it is recording for say 10 minutes but then when i stop the video it only actually recorded like 26 seconds. again, there is no way to know this until you've stopped recording.
please help me out cause I hate not being able to rely on my video camera
Thanks a lot!
~missy~


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM and free hard drive space do you have? Do you have the mic gain turned up in the System Preferences?


----------

